# Monitor LG Flatron ez t730sh problemas con la tension de linea?



## electroaficionado (Feb 19, 2009)

Estimados amigos del foro:

Buenas tardes a todos (segun sea donde esten).

Resulta que tengo un monitor LG Flatron ez t730sh, mas o menos un año de uso, y empezo hace unos dias con problemas de imagen.

A saber:
Parpadea de a ratos, despues se normaliza.
Los blancos se ponen violetas.
Aparecen lineas horizontales como de interferencias.
Los contrastes se alteran (brillantes muy brillantes y oscuros que quedan casi negros)

En principio pense que podia ser la tension de linea poruqe el problema es menos frecuente de noche que de tarde.

De línea ahora mismo tengo 204V, pero despues del estabilizador al que esta conectado tambien el monitor (y que acusa que esta trabajando en baja) tengo unos saludables 222V. Obviando el estabilizador el problema empeora.

Obviamente no pretendo un diagnostico remoto, pero si alguno tiene una idea de que puede ser, y como hay que actuar al respecto agradezco cualquier comentario, antes de salir corriendo al técnico sin tener idea de nada.

Muchas gracias desde ya a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Feb 21, 2009)

Al parecer algo que ver la tension de linea tiene.

Hoy anda bien y en el enchufe mido 219V.

Es normal que le afecte tanto la variación aun después de un estabilizador?


----------



## kaptainbetus (Abr 14, 2015)

Estimado, del manual de servicio del monitor LG T730SH, copio y pego la siguiente especificación:
"  3. POWER SUPPLY
3-1. Power Range
AC 100-240V~ 50/60Hz, 1.0A "

Me exime de mayores comentarios, ningun equipo "moderno" con fuentes switching necesitan de estabilizador externo!!!! salvo pocas excepciones de algunas fuentes de PC que NO arrancaban con 170VAC, pero las mismas solian traer el selector de 110-220, hoy en dia en adaptadores de notebook, impresoras de chorro, y la mayoria de monitores, vienen con la especificacion AC 100-240Vac o similar, siempre lo mejor es recurrir al manual en cada caso.

el manual completo lo pueden bajar de ww.eserviceinfo.com , son 5 partes en formato rar, busquen chassis CA136


----------



## josco (Abr 15, 2015)

lo que te dice kaiptainbetus es correcto. estos monitores modernos tienen fuentes conmutadas muy eficientes en realidad si baja o sube el voltaje uno ni se da cuenta. si notas que al variar el voltaje de la linea le ves cambios hay que revisar que problema tiene la fuente. empieza por el filtro de la entrada.


----------

